# Yet Another Newbie Thread



## Extremedalek (25 Nov 2018)

Hi Everyone 

I've been browsing this forum for a while now and you all seem a welcoming bunch, so thought I'd share my story.

I'm in my *very* late 30's, and haven't been on a bike in over 25 years. Currently weighing in at 18st (and dropping), and I don't do any strenuous exercise. I do plenty of walking however - at least 25 minutes to work, sometimes the same back home, or half if someone drops me off part of the way. Another 25-50 mins each day walking my two dogs. So if fitness is a scale from 0-100, I'd probably not be at 0, but not far off.

Anyway, I've decided to take advantage of my employer's bike to work scheme, and I pick my new bike up on Saturday (a Trek Marlin 5 in black). The intention, obviously, is to eventually use this as my main means of transport to and from work (it'd be a 10min ride there and back) and also to use on a weekend/evening for a bit of a workout to help the diet along on getting rid of some weight.

Truth be told, I'm nervous/excited/worried about it all. I live in a hilly area so I have a big hill to climb on the way to work (its not a long hill distance wise but quite steep), and another on the way back (less steep but longer). Honestly, how hard will I find the ride? I don't intend on tackling this right away (managing to get round the block un-injured and still conscious is my first goal!) but as the scheme is a tax break thing I do need to use this for work regularly.

Any advise/wisdom/reassurance at this stage would be most welcome!


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (25 Nov 2018)

Welcome to Cyclechat, and well done for deciding to try and get a little more exercise. Don't overdo it is the main thing. Give yourself a chance to ease into it. Try and find the least hilly quiet-ish area near where you live and pootle around there for a bit. Find a gear where you can turn the pedals without too much effort and concentrate on where you're going and watching out for other road users.

You may need lights, probably will need lights this time of year, sometimes even in the day time! 

Just take it slow and steady, don't worry about distance and speed, concentrate on staying safe and staying upright, if you can do that and you stick with it, the rest of it will gradually come together.

It might seem a bit daunting but you don't need to know everything - or be able to do everything all at once, it'll come with time.

Nice bike, by the way. Enjoy it.


----------



## chrismisterx (25 Nov 2018)

I am in the same boat as yourself, but a few weeks into my cycling journey.

My advice for what its worth, give yourself plenty time to get from A-B and jump on that bike and just cycle away and enjoy the trip, don't be hard on yourself and don't rush, at first every incline or bank will feel like mount Everest but the human body is a fantastic machine and before you know it those inclines will melt away.

warning cycling is addictive, now i go out looking for harder hills and longer trips, as i really enjoy being on the bike, even to the point I am going to try a cycle tour with my wife, fitness wise I went from a couple of miles being tough and having to walk at some points, to now after just a few weeks to being able to do 10-15 miles.

This is a wonderful forum, dont be scared to ask questions here, these guys and girls have helped me tons.

welcome and good luck!


----------



## tom73 (25 Nov 2018)

Welcome to the forum nice bike Mrs 73 has a trek and love's it. i've seen a Marlin 5 close up in the shop and almost won one on eBay sadly seller ended listing. 

The best advice is go steady and enjoy the ride. Build up slowly your body will soon let you know if you are pushing it a bit too much once you get going. You will have off days when you just want to walk away but the good days make you keep going. Find a nice quiet flatfish place to ride around a bit which is safe for you to have a play with the gears and get to know how your bike feels and works. You can work on the rest later just focus on finding your way on a bike.

Many will tell you the miles come and it's all about time in the saddle. Ive not been cycling long either and can tell you it really is true it's all about time on the bike. You will soon be well away. I would also say don't avoid hills try them sooner than you feel like. I did 1st real ride out and It will pay off as you get better. Hills are part of cycling so face up to them and you will soon have them on the run. Don't worry if you find you have to get off and push your way up a few it's not fail learn from it and go get them next time. 

Above all enjoy it and yes once the bug bites it won't let go but we'd have no other way life really is fun on two wheels. 

Don't worry about asking questions we are friendly bunch and someone will know how to help.


----------



## Extremedalek (25 Nov 2018)

Thanks for the kind words of encouragement! I know that once I've had my first go I'll feel a lot better about the whole thing. My first goal is to get a few laps round the block in one go, second goal is to get to work and back, and the third is to ride to my mum's house (about 5 miles away) and back again.

I'll take on board the advice about tackling hills as soon as possible. Its going to be a fact of life where I live, as its impossible to get out of my village without going up at least one significant hill. The only way I'll never get up a hill is to never give it a go. Besides I've already told myself its OK if I have to get of and push for a bit.


----------



## tom73 (25 Nov 2018)

Sounds like a great plan and mind set achievable too which is even better.  
I can't avoid a hill or two either they are not as bad as you think


----------



## Mrs M (25 Nov 2018)

I found when we got back into cycling going out regularly and building up was key.
Managed 20 mins, then 30, etc.
Now a 2 hour ride (with some wee stops)  is the norm.
Just have fun and the distances will come


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Nov 2018)

No yanting on here please.


----------



## nickAKA (26 Nov 2018)

Congratulations on taking your first pedal strokes toward enlightenment

My advice on your 10 minute commute is to seek out the absolute flattest route to work; if it doubles the distance, great. Every extra mile you put in will improve your fitness & stamina and you'll feel the benefit as you progress to tackling the more difficult local climbs 'for fun'.
Although it will feel daunting initially, you'll soon build up to bigger milestones if you stick at it and wonder what you were worrying about!


----------



## Vantage (26 Nov 2018)

Hi and welcome to the forum 
First thing I'll say is don't worry about hills because you have a mountain bike and so it'll have stupidly low gearing.
Second thing I'll say is ride the work commute on a non work day and time it. Then add a good 15 minutes incase of puncture. It'll happen sooner or later.
Get yourself at least one spare inner tube, a puncture repair kit and some tyre levers and unless your already familiar with replacing inner tubes, get practicing.
If you can tell a hammer from a screwdriver then you'll be wanting a set of allen keys and a screwdriver (flat head) or, a cycling multitool.
Depending on your preference of having a wet or a dry bum, you might want to consider mudguards.
As previously mentioned, lights! Regardless of whether it's day or night, you'll need some. 
Enjoy it


----------



## Extremedalek (26 Nov 2018)

One of the biggest things I'm looking forward to is a sense of independence afforded by having a vehicle to get about on. Though we have a car in the household I'm not the main driver and if I'm at home on my own at the moment I'm kind of stuck if I want to go anywhere for a sandwich or whatever as we don't have many facilities within walking distance. I'll now be able to bob down to the local supermarket for bit of lunch if I want to.


----------



## Extremedalek (1 Dec 2018)

So today was the day. I'm now a proud owner of a new bike (plus accessories). But typically, its was bucketing down most of the day so I didn't think I'd have time to have a play.

Luckily the weather cleared for a while mid afternoon so I was able to get out for 20 mins or so. All in all I think it went well. I live at the top of a hill at the head of a cul-de-sac and at the bottom another road runs perpendicular to mine and is very flat but with a slight turn and an incline to another cul-de-sac at one end. I free wheeled down my hill (didn't feel very safe and braking all the way!) then rode back and forth along the flat road for a while, getting used to the gears. I think I did something weird to them as the chain came of at one point but I managed to get it back on and it didn't happen again.

I made sure to climb the incline a few times (in the lowest gear, of course) and didn't find it too bad. Though I wasn't able to make it all the way back up my road at the end of the session. 

I'm a lot more confident now that, with time and practice, I'll be able to do what I want on the bike.

My backside was very sore afterwards but I'm sure that will get better. I was also very hot and sweaty!

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2018)

You will get use to the gears when to change up or down is just a feeling that just needs time to perfect . Good on you for getting out . Progress will come if you keep at it


----------



## tom73 (1 Dec 2018)

Great start and good on you getting out and making a start. You will get the hang of things soon enough. Onwards and upwards. Remember that if one day you don’t feel like a ride out it’s ok it happens every one had off days. The main thing is enjoy it and learn as you go.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2018)

Well done, and always remember - what doesn't _EX-TER-MIN-ATE_ you, makes you stronger!


----------



## Extremedalek (2 Dec 2018)

Had another small trip out. Managed 3.1km (with a couple of small stops) and the last few yards up the hill to my house almost killed me. But I did it.

Its 2.km to my place of work so I'm confident that if I get out plenty between now and January I should be able to start commuting from the first day back after Christmas hols.

Bit of a note on the back side pain. It was still there this morning and when I first set off I thought I'd have to stop and go back home, but weirdly I forgot about it after a while. Then remembered it, then forgot again. Getting up off the saddle periodically really helped.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (2 Dec 2018)

Just make sure your bike fit is correct if you haven't done so already. Once you build up your distance you could demotivate yourself if it starts becoming too uncomfortable.
There's loads of videos on YouTube on how to do this. I tell folk it takes roughly 100 miles of tweaking and adjusting to get the fit just so.

What I would also advise if funds can stretch is a bike computer with HRM. Starting to see just how quickly your heart recovery quickens is a great motivator. 

Though not a great time of year to start your cycling adventure just get out little and often. It all adds up.

Enjoy


----------



## icowden (3 Dec 2018)

Also, adjust your bike to fit you. I get back pain if I'm too bent forward and favour a more upright position, so I have my handlebars quite high. I also adjusted by seat forward as I'm fairly short of body. Fiddle about until you find the comfiest position.


----------



## Extremedalek (3 Dec 2018)

icowden said:


> Also, adjust your bike to fit you. I get back pain if I'm too bent forward and favour a more upright position, so I have my handlebars quite high. I also adjusted by seat forward as I'm fairly short of body. Fiddle about until you find the comfiest position.



Yeah, I'm thinking of nudging the seat forward a little (if I can work out how to do it). I'm not even sure if I can raise the handlebars?


----------



## nickAKA (3 Dec 2018)

Extremedalek said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking of nudging the seat forward a little (if I can work out how to do it). I'm not even sure if I can raise the handlebars?



The saddle adjustment is done with two socket head cap screws underneath the saddle, probably 6mm hex key, possibly 8mm? The handlebars look like they're on spacers on the stem so if they're at the top already it might require 'surgery' to raise them.


----------



## icowden (3 Dec 2018)

The handlebars should have a hex bolt in the centre of the stem. You undo that and can then rearrange the handlebars and spacers. The only tricky bit is tightening it all back up and ensuring that the handlebars are still centred on the wheel. I found that clamping the wheel between my legs then tightening it up to about 90%, then final adjustment and tighten worked well. If there are no pacers above the handlebars then they are already at the top.


----------



## Extremedalek (3 Dec 2018)

nickAKA said:


> The saddle adjustment is done with two socket head cap screws underneath the saddle, probably 6mm hex key, possibly 8mm? The handlebars look like they're on spacers on the stem so if they're at the top already it might require 'surgery' to raise them.



Thanks, I'll probably have a go at the saddle at the weekend.

I have no spacers above the handlebar on the stem I don't think so it looks like they are already as high as they can go.


----------



## Extremedalek (3 Dec 2018)

Actually, having another look there does seem to be another spacer on the top of the stem so I might be good to go on lifting the bars a little. However, the manual does say that this should be adjusted by the retailer only? If so, no problem I'll just mention it when I take it back for its 4 week service.


----------



## Boon 51 (4 Dec 2018)

Getting the bike to fit you is halve the battle..


----------



## nickAKA (4 Dec 2018)

Extremedalek said:


> Actually, having another look there does seem to be another spacer on the top of the stem so I might be good to go on lifting the bars a little. However, the manual does say that this should be adjusted by the retailer only? If so, no problem I'll just mention it when I take it back for its 4 week service.



They should do that for you, it's a 2-minute job... you just have to be careful not to overtighten the stem cap which is probably why they recommend a mechanic does it, it's not difficult in itself.


----------



## icowden (4 Dec 2018)

The other half of the battle is with the part of you that goes "it's raining, it's cold, a taxi sounds nice...". Once you get started, the rain and cold isn't so bad.
The only time I tend to quit is if it is very icy/ snowy. I don't bounce as well as I used to.


----------



## Extremedalek (4 Dec 2018)

nickAKA said:


> They should do that for you, it's a 2-minute job... you just have to be careful not to overtighten the stem cap which is probably why they recommend a mechanic does it, it's not difficult in itself.



I'll definitely mention it. I think at the moment I feel like there's too much of my weight on the handlebars and it doesn't feel especially safe going downhill. I think a higher bar will shift the weight back a little?


----------



## Extremedalek (4 Dec 2018)

icowden said:


> The other half of the battle is with the part of you that goes "it's raining, it's cold, a taxi sounds nice...". Once you get started, the rain and cold isn't so bad.
> The only time I tend to quit is if it is very icy/ snowy. I don't bounce as well as I used to.



Ha! At the moment the battle is between me a cream cakes! Fortunately I'm winning so far....

I have absolutely no intentions of going out in the ice or snow. I'm not terribly stable on two legs, never mind two wheels.


----------



## icowden (4 Dec 2018)

I'd have thought so. That's why I raised mine. I don't like being too far forward. It just doesn't feel "right" to me. Everyone has their own preferences :-).
I also found that after I'd been cycling for a few weeks I liked the saddle higher. I now ride so that my legs feel like they are extending when I pedal (i.e. feet no longer touch the floor - I come forward off the seat when stopping).


----------



## Extremedalek (4 Dec 2018)

icowden said:


> I'd have thought so. That's why I raised mine. I don't like being too far forward. It just doesn't feel "right" to me. Everyone has their own preferences :-).
> I also found that after I'd been cycling for a few weeks I liked the saddle higher. I now ride so that my legs feel like they are extending when I pedal (i.e. feet no longer touch the floor - I come forward off the seat when stopping).



Thats how I'm set up now in regard to saddle. I slide forward when stopping and straddle the tube. That took a bit of practice to do without stumbling over. I am planning to slide the saddle forward slightly as well once I can find a clear youtube vid..


----------



## icowden (4 Dec 2018)

Sliding it is really easy. There are two nuts underneath usually that secure the seatpost to the rail. Just loosen, move, tighten. They do seem to have a tendency to move up as they go forward, so it's a bit swings and roundabouts


----------



## nickAKA (4 Dec 2018)

Extremedalek said:


> I'll definitely mention it. I think at the moment I feel like there's too much of my weight on the handlebars and it doesn't feel especially safe going downhill. I think a higher bar will shift the weight back a little?



If it's just one spacer it's not going to make an enormous difference but as stated elsewhere in the thread there'll be a 'bedding-in' period where you'll be getting used to the bike, especially if you haven't ridden for a while. There are other changes you can make to be more upright but that will mean buying new bits & pieces and it may not be necessary... we've all done it, but try to resist the urge for a while.
Once you're a bit more acquainted with the bike and doing longer distances you'll appreciate the subtleties of riding position etc. a bit more and make more informed decisions. Where leaning forward slightly might feel alien to a 'newbie', it will become apparent over time why it's a better position to be in, but this is assuming you can get comfortable in a given position... so don't go mad making changes just yet.
Regarding a sore undercarriage, I would recommend to anyone starting out buying a pair of decent cycling shorts; decathlon's 500 range of bibs & shorts would be a decent investment.


----------



## Extremedalek (4 Dec 2018)

So, ride number 2!

A quick little jaunt before tea. I did a different route this time - a bit of village roads, a bit of dual carriageway, flats, uphills and down hills. Annoyingly, I managed exactly 3.1km again! I wanted to go a bit further, and probably could have but I knew my tea would be ready so I had to go in from playing. Managed to get heckled by a group of lads in a car, most likely because they couldn't get past me on a narrow bit of road, but hey ho. I need to practice one-handed riding to give signals as I do feel a bit wobbly at the moment. I'm sure it'll come.

Backside felt a bit sore for the first few minutes, but then it just seemed to go and it didn't bother me at all by the end, so thats an improvement. I bought myself a cheap pair of padded shorts from Sports Direct - I don't know if they helped or I'm just getting used to it.

Thanks to everyone who has offered advice, encouragement or just otherwise interacted with me on this thread - it really is appreciated!


----------



## Extremedalek (4 Dec 2018)

nickAKA said:


> If it's just one spacer it's not going to make an enormous difference but as stated elsewhere in the thread there'll be a 'bedding-in' period where you'll be getting used to the bike, especially if you haven't ridden for a while. There are other changes you can make to be more upright but that will mean buying new bits & pieces and it may not be necessary... we've all done it, but try to resist the urge for a while.
> Once you're a bit more acquainted with the bike and doing longer distances you'll appreciate the subtleties of riding position etc. a bit more and make more informed decisions. Where leaning forward slightly might feel alien to a 'newbie', it will become apparent over time why it's a better position to be in, but this is assuming you can get comfortable in a given position... so don't go mad making changes just yet.
> Regarding a sore undercarriage, I would recommend to anyone starting out buying a pair of decent cycling shorts; decathlon's 500 range of bibs & shorts would be a decent investment.



I'm really going to take on board what you've said regarding making changes just yet. I'll carry on as I am for now and see what I feel like when it goes back for its service - they've said anytime after Christmas to give the bike time to settle in. They advised when the gears stop changing easily would be a good time.


----------



## icowden (6 Dec 2018)

If you are the more modest type then the Endura Humvee or similar are very good. These are baggy shorts with a cycling shorts liner that snaps in to the overshorts. All the benefits of lycra without looking like you've just been swallowed by a python.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Dec 2018)

icowden said:


> If you are the more modest type then the Endura Humvee or similar are very good. These are baggy shorts with a cycling shorts liner that snaps in to the overshorts. All the benefits of lycra without looking like you've just been swallowed by a python.


<-------- As in my 2019 avatar!

PS Better view...


----------



## Ice2911 (9 Dec 2018)

Extremedalek said:


> Ha! At the moment the battle is between me a cream cakes! Fortunately I'm winning so far....
> 
> I have absolutely no intentions of going out in the ice or snow. I'm not terribly stable on two legs, never mind two wheels.


The reason I ride my bike is to eat cakes, I just do more miles do Ican eat them


----------



## Extremedalek (27 Dec 2018)

Bit of an update:

I didn't get out very much in the run up to Christmas. Other things to do and I didn't really fancy going out in the dark on my own. But I've been out twice since Saturday, the latest being this morning at 8am. I finally tackled the dreaded hill on my route to work that I was so worried about and.... it wasn't bad actually. I'm not saying it was a breeze (it wasn't) and I'm not saying I didn't need to rest at the top to get my breath back and have a drink (I did). But I managed it, and from my point of view, that's the hardest it will ever be. It can only get easier.

Total ride this morning was 3.3 miles, so my distances are increasing and I'm feeling that if all the roads around me were flat I could go for much much longer. Its the hills that take it out of me.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Dec 2018)

Extremedalek said:


> Bit of an update:
> 
> I didn't get out very much in the run up to Christmas. Other things to do and I didn't really fancy going out in the dark on my own. But I've been out twice since Saturday, the latest being this morning at 8am. I finally tackled the dreaded hill on my route to work that I was so worried about and.... it wasn't bad actually. I'm not saying it was a breeze (it wasn't) and I'm not saying I didn't need to rest at the top to get my breath back and have a drink (I did). But I managed it, and from my point of view, that's the hardest it will ever be. It can only get easier.
> 
> Total ride this morning was 3.3 miles, so my distances are increasing and I'm feeling that if all the roads around me were flat I could go for much much longer. Its the hills that take it out of me.


Quote from Greg Lemond ( tour de France winner ) it never gets easier you just get faster .
Just keep at it


----------



## FishFright (27 Dec 2018)

13 rider said:


> Quote from Greg Lemond ( tour de France winner ) it never gets easier you just get faster .
> Just keep at it



Add to that a quote from me " It does get easier if you stop worrying about going faster "


----------



## nickAKA (28 Dec 2018)

Extremedalek said:


> Bit of an update:
> 
> I didn't get out very much in the run up to Christmas. Other things to do and I didn't really fancy going out in the dark on my own. But I've been out twice since Saturday, the latest being this morning at 8am. I finally tackled the dreaded hill on my route to work that I was so worried about and.... it wasn't bad actually. I'm not saying it was a breeze (it wasn't) and I'm not saying I didn't need to rest at the top to get my breath back and have a drink (I did). But I managed it, and from my point of view, that's the hardest it will ever be. It can only get easier.
> 
> Total ride this morning was 3.3 miles, so my distances are increasing and I'm feeling that if all the roads around me were flat I could go for much much longer. Its the hills that take it out of me.



There's no shame in having a rest. We all had to start somewhere and what you'll discover is the more you tackle that difficult climb the easier it will become. That will in part be down to better fitness, but mainly it'll be due to an improved mental attitude. Once you've conquered a climb it no longer holds it's demons. You may approach it with trepidation, but you've done it, why wouldn't you be able to do it again?
Grit your teeth and pedal, you can do it.

And regarding the flats, appreciate what you've got. I was the same, I live atop a hill, getting home always instilled a sense of dread but now I appreciate the terrain. Flat rides are dull mate, trust me on this


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Dec 2018)

Once you get riding on a regularly, you’ll find the cycling gets much easier plus the weight you’re trying to lose will just drop off (it did with me - 7.5 st). I started off 18 months ago being able to ride 3km. Now my longest ride is 91km. 

Keep at it and, most of all, enjoy it.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Dec 2018)

It’s going to be uncomfortable and disheartening to begin with. The more you ride, the less this will apply. If you keep at it, soon enough you’ll be enjoying it, then you’ll start spending too much money and free time doing it. Then you’ll end up with a house, shed and loft, basement full of bikes, bike bits and tools, and be a frequent poster on forum ‘for sale’ threads. Enjoy it.


----------



## Extremedalek (6 Jan 2019)

Time for a bit of an update.

Wednesday was my first day back at work after the holidays, but I backed out of cycling in claiming I had too many other things to think about on the first day in.

The goods news is that I did it on the Thursday instead. I set off from home super-early to avoid the busiest traffic. I did run into one snag though, in that I had to stop half way up the famous "big hill". I was a little disappointed in this as I had done the hill previously. However, I had noticed a slight "whoosh" noise coming from somewhere near the front of the bike so when I stopped I lifted the front wheel to spin it. It spun only half a turn or so before stopping so there was definitely something amiss there. I'm assuming this is why it seemed harder work than before. I had actually noticed that riding seemed a little harder than usual when I popped to the shops over Christmas, but I put it down to the mince pies. I carried on to work and at lunch I removed the front wheel and then put it back. This seemed to sort it so not sure what was wrong there.

A little confession about the first day going into work; my route takes me onto a dual carriageway which then ends in the main roundabout serving as entrance and exit to the M1 motorway. I was a little nervous about tackling this so I rode on the footpath that runs alongside (my walking route for the last 9 years). I rejoined the main road as soon as I thought it was OK to do so. BUT on the way home I decided the tackle the roundabout as God intended, and it was fine. I didn't even have to stop at the junction. And then on the way in the following morning I did the roundabout again, and again no issues.

I plan on cycling in again tomorrow - I might as well while the weather is a clement as it is at the moment. The upshot is that cycling has reduced a 25 minute walk each way to 11 mins to get in and 13 mins to get home.


----------



## Trialot (6 Jan 2019)

Just build it up slowly and you'll be surprised how quickly you'll progress. In a years time you'll not believe how far you've got! A good pair of bib shorts/tights will help with the backside


----------



## boydj (6 Jan 2019)

You probably had a bit of rub from brakes or mudguard. It's always worth checking before you go out that the wheels are not rubbing by lifting each off the ground and giving it a bit of a spin. You quickly see if there's anything rubbing and be able to fix it.


----------



## nickAKA (6 Jan 2019)

We all have days we don't fancy it, just take some time off when it bites and don't beat yourself up about it. I went for a run (I know!) with the wife last night because I couldn't face the turbo; went out on the bike with a couple of mates today and really enjoyed it, back into the groove.


----------



## 12boy (8 Feb 2019)

You have managed in the crap part of the year and very soon you will get to the point you will tell yourself I don't feel right today and realize it is because you haven't had your bike medicine yet. And it is all even better in the spring. Having said that, it is best here in the fall. You will see. Oh, and as you get more proficient and spend less time worrying about riding, use that freedom to develop your situational awareness to avoid accidents. For example, when passing a car be aware that the driver can open the door right in your face, so approach the car with that in mind.


----------



## Extremedalek (16 Feb 2019)

Hi Everyone

Just checking in with a bit of a progress update. So, since Christmas my cycling has only been the commute to and from work twice or three times a week (even then, I avoided the icy mornings). Not the hardest thing in the world as I work 1.2 miles from home! Still, I've seen a little improvement in my ability as the weeks have gone on, and while I'm not going to say the hills are "easy" they do fill me with less and less dread.

Today, however, I took advantage of the (honestly, suspiciously good) weather we're having and went on my first proper bike ride for fun. I managed 7.7miles in all, Strava telling me that my moving time was just over an hour and I was out of the house for and hour and a half all told. I kept stopping to take photographs of the lovely scenery, and also stopped for a coffee and a refuel (that's the cycling law, right?) at Elsecar Heritage Centre, which was nice. The going was a mix of country roads, and off-road bridleways. I hadn't planned to go that far but I was having fun and the weather was nice. I was ready for home by the end though and feeling a little saddle sore. That's the longest time I've spent on a bike so far.

I honestly surprised myself at how far I went and also how much I enjoyed it. When I think back to the first time on my bike and I had to stop for a drink and a rest about 4 minutes in!

The steed could do with a bit of clean now as there was a but of mud in places but that's a job for tomorrow. Tonight, I'm going to reward myself with a G & T or two.

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## tom73 (16 Feb 2019)

Sounds like your going just fine. It is surprising how you get to the point of not noticing your distance when you're enjoying yourself. Nice part of the world too on a day like this.


----------



## 12boy (16 Feb 2019)

It just gets better...good for you


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Feb 2019)

Extremedalek said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just checking in with a bit of a progress update. So, since Christmas my cycling has only been the commute to and from work twice or three times a week (even then, I avoided the icy mornings). Not the hardest thing in the world as I work 1.2 miles from home! Still, I've seen a little improvement in my ability as the weeks have gone on, and while I'm not going to say the hills are "easy" they do fill me with less and less dread.
> 
> ...


Keep those pedals turning, the miles just slip away while you’re having fun.


----------



## nickAKA (25 Feb 2019)

Apropos of nothing, I've just had a week over near Malaga visiting my sister; my BiL has had use of my gravel bike over there for the last 12 months but has thus far used it purely indoors on zwift so I decided it was time to get him out on the road.
Hired a road bike for me for a couple of days and dragged him up the (beautiful) coast road - 20 miles 1st day, 23 miles in the opposte direction the 2nd. He's been putting the time in on the trainer so fitness wasn't an issue plus it's pretty much pancake flat, but guess what - he LOVES it. He's been out every day since, another 32 miles today on strava. He even did one of the more testing climbs yesterday that I use as a yardstick for fitness. A bit of confidence and whooooosh... works wonders!


----------

